# Difference between rayon and nylon?



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

I was getting a new carpet for my Galaxie, and they offer either 100% nylon loop, or 80% rayon, 20% nylon loop. So what's the difference between the two? They're the same price... Does one look nicer and one is more durable, or what?


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Really!? I don't know anything about carpeting but after reading this 
http://www.carpetguru.com/fiber200.htm
I'm surprised they're the same price. To those that don't want to bother reading all this crap the answer is nylon.


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

Thanks


----------



## mach98 (3 mo ago)

Juniper Monkeys said:


> I was getting a new carpet for my Galaxie, and they offer either 100% nylon loop, or 80% rayon, 20% nylon loop. So what's the difference between the two? They're the same price... Does one look nicer and one is more durable, or what?


80% rayon blend with 20% nylon will be the best option you have. I usually use many item of rayon blend with other items.


----------

